# Tiny Horse Chases This Baby. But The Next Part That’ll Really Melt Your Heart !



## Animalover001 (Apr 19, 2017)

_Hi ! layfullayful
I don't realize what to say, this video is so full of 'cute' it's just too exquisite to install phrases, however i'll attempt. So a tiny horse turned into trotting about within the farm, showing off his cute trotting abilities in style while unexpectedly the camera pans out and we see a tiny little boy there. At the start i used to be thinking what's going to appear, could the tiny horse by accident head bump the child?_

*take a look on a video on source below, i don`t know how to add the video here :Arghh*

*UPDATED : The link Won`t Be added , i don`t know why ????*


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Animalover001 said:


> _Hi ! layfullayful
> I don't realize what to say, this video is so full of 'cute' it's just too exquisite to install phrases, however i'll attempt. So a tiny horse turned into trotting about within the farm, showing off his cute trotting abilities in style while unexpectedly the camera pans out and we see a tiny little boy there. At the start i used to be thinking what's going to appear, could the tiny horse by accident head bump the child?_
> 
> *take a look on a video on source below, i don`t know how to add the video here :Arghh*
> ...


I think you have to make 25 posts before you can post a web link.


----------

